Ask HN: What Theory, Phenomenon or Idea Blows Your Mind When You Think About It? - signa11
======
kahlonel
Butterfly effect, and as a result of it the theory that whatever we do is the
result of chemical reactions happening inside of us. That means a person's
behavior can be simulated given all of his state variables, which may be
millions in number. So basically, nothing is random; everything in this
universe can be predicted.

------
sidcool
Here's a recent AskReddit thread on same lines

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/779sy4/what_theo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/779sy4/what_theory_phenomenon_or_idea_blows_your_mind/)

------
myst
Bell’s theorem.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell%27s_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell%27s_theorem)

------
cenan
Darwin's Theory of Evolution by Natural Selection.

